# Zero Appetite??



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

It seems these days I’ve lost any instinct to eat. My body never tells me it’s hungry. I can go a whole day without food because I always feel full and for a couple of days I have. I’ve lost a lot of weight as a result obviously. It’s gotten to a point where I have to force feed myself at least twice a day but afterwards I feel nauseous and dizzy. I can’t even look at food without feeling sick to my stomach. Anyone else dealing with this? If so what do you do about it?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

wow i feel exactly like this!! it's like i'm hungry, but everytime i look at food i just feel really sick. or thinking about food.. =( it's not healthy for me i'm sure. I've already lost like 10 pounds, i don't know what's wrong with me! =[


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I used to have this when I was really depressed and I still haven't gained back the weight I lost. I started taking Zoloft and and it's fine now.

Maybe you should go to the doctors and ask?


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. My mom is constantly offering to cook all my favorite food but I can't seem to get anything down. Force feeding myself to maintain the 1 meal a day I'm on just makes me sicker. Over the past several months I've gone from a size 6 to a size 2 and I'm sure I'm on my way to becoming a zero. I've tried to drink lots of milk and eat cereal but It does nothing for me.

I think it has to do with my severe depression. I may need to see a doctor.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

This happens to me alot in the holidays/weekends where I hardly go out (laziness basically) or when I'm depressed. There'd be times where my stomach will be grumbling but when it comes to actually eating food, I just suddenly lose appetite.
Perhaps you could try going out somewhere and purchasing foods (try new foods that you have not eaten before as, one of the reasons why I did not eat was because I was sick of the food that I had every day - I'm asian so we pretty much have rice every single day).

I find eating food and doing something else to sometimes help as well - for example, watching tv and eating at the same time so your attention is not completely focused on eating the food.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

I've had a questionable eating pattern my whole life resulting in me being below my BMI.

Based on my own experience I concluded it was from a combination of laziness and bouts of depression.

I'd try ruling out abnormalities by going to the doctor and requesting a blood test. Blood tests are the only real way of finding if you have a thyroid problem. I checked and I didn't have one.

Since then I've put on weight by:

a) Carefully planning my meals, which includes diligently following set times to eat, choosing high caloric meals, correct serving sizes ect.

b) Exercising.

There can be real medical reasons for not being able to eat. In that case no amount of habit changing will address the problem. It will only create discomfort.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I have almost no appetite either. I used to just accept it and basically not eat, but I'm sick of looking so skinny and emaciated, so I'm trying to force feed myself all the time. It's really hard for me too, it can take me half an hour to eat one granola bar. I'm trying to eat one right now in fact, and I feel quite nauseous. One thing I find helpful is drinking meal replacements (on top of trying to eat meals) and trying to eat protein/meal replacement bars. Other than forcing yourself to eat, I'm not sure what to do. I think it may have to do with my depression too. It's kind of hard to care that I'm wasting away when I don't see any good in life. Talking to your doctor about it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I have totally lost my appetite... unfortunately in my household it's blasphemous to turn down food at mealtimes. So I pretty much have no choice. It takes me considerably longer to eat, because I end up picking at my food, staring at it in disgust. I've stopped snacking entirely. This is really strange for me...


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

i eat a little. it's weird because i don't know if i'm eating enough or not. i doubt it...

i get harassed by my mom for not eating, she thinks i'm anorexic. but my family seems to eat such HUGE portions, and i can't even eat half that. i don't know if they're eating too much or i'm eating too little.

i'm underweight for sure, you can see my ribcage and spine. it's gross. i feel hideous. i wear many layers of shirts. but eating would be a full time job for me to gain any weight. it's such a losing battle and i'm depressed about so many other things.... i just don't care. 

i think about doing a food journal for a few days, but nah. that requires effort. i may try to drink those meal replacements as layitontheline suggested.

i take vitamins, i eat mostly healthy food and i exercise just enough to keep me going. not enough calories i s'pose.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I only have about 700 and something calories a day - and it's not like I'm really hungry or anything either. I'm thinking about taking some sort of protein shake to help me gain muscle rather than fat.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I only have about 700 and something calories a day - and it's not like I'm really hungry or anything either. I'm thinking about taking some sort of protein shake to help me gain muscle rather than fat.


Good idea. An extremely smart, good looking guy must have told you that.
700 calories is way too low, it's at least 500 calories too low. A protein shake or two will not only boost calories easily, but the right kind of calories, with protein, and other nutrients.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Good idea. An extremely smart, good looking guy must have told you that.
> 700 calories is way too low, it's at least 500 calories too low. A protein shake or two will not only boost calories easily, but the right kind of calories, with protein, and other nutrients.


Yeah, I'm meant to have at least 700 more to gain weight, haha.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

flyingspatula said:


> oddly enough, i now have a huge appetite now for breads and grain wheats. still cant ever eat anything else but i always have an appetite to eat crackers, rolls, or cereal when i need to.


wow me too. I love carbs and bread is my favorite thing to eat it's so strange. My one meal consists of bread.

and most people here are suggesting protein shakes. I think I'm going to buy some soon.


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

Not to make fun of your situation, but I wish I had this problem. I seem to be hungry all the time and then feel bad for eating because I'm afraid of gaining too much weight.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

djr86 said:


> Not to make fun of your situation, but I wish I had this problem. I seem to be hungry all the time and then feel bad for eating because I'm afraid of gaining too much weight.


So long as you're eating the right kind of food it doesn't matter how much you eat and having a good appetite is awesome.


----------



## Ashleyyyyyyy1234 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Help me?*

I have constantly struggled with gaining weight because i have never had much of an appetite. In high school i weighed maybe 100 pounds, im 5'0, a couple years ago when i found out i was pregnant i weighed 89 pounds. I gained plenty of weight when i was pregnant (40 pounds) but now i am 22 and back down under 100 pounds again. I dont know what it is about food, i am a very picky eater when i do eat. I eat maybe 15 different food items. I usually make myself eat. It doesnt make me sick, and i am definitely not depressed. Any ideas?


----------



## Numba1BadGirl (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't know if this is anxiety or depression, but I have lost a serious amount of weight in the past two years. I went from 240 lbs to 125 and I am not anorexic (although for a while I thought I was). I just have no appetite. What is this?!


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

Me too. I think I've been struggling with depression the past 4-5 years, so that could explain it. What sucks is I'm already damn skinny too (5'10/11 ish and 150) >_>


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, and it seems to be getting worse lately. My BMI is hovering around 16 and I feel a bit ashamed to go out in clothes that reveal my arms because they're so skinny. I wouldn't be surprised if people thought I had an eating disorder. But I don't and I never have. I just don't like food that much and can't be bothered making it. When I lived in China I put on heaps of weight due to my different lifestyle there, and eating a lot of carbs and junk food. I was actually in the healthy weight range. Then I returned home and just slowly lost kilo by kilo. I just can't be fvcked trying anymore. I don't care.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------

